# FS> Flower horn



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

selling my 9" Flowerhorn. Very aggressive fish and is best kept by himself. He's a king kamfa/red dragon and has a full flower line on both sides. $240


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Need him gone asap


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump Still for sale.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump fish still for sale


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

he is a beauty ... free bump for you


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump flowerhorn for sale


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Some one buy him


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I know brezilian would want him but i dont think he has that kind of bucks , he is awesome,

i'd be down but im far away and im waiting on cowis to score me some doviis
and if the doviis come i have no more tanks


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

You can always come drive down here and visit everyone in Vancouver


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

added a new picture


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

free bump for nice fish


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Brezilian


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Man im bumping it to , that is a gangsta looking fish , i dunno how you still have it , he is a beauty...


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

haha he is a gansta fish


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

awsome fish just wish i had the cash!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bumps to the tops


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump up to the top


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

price droped


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

live stock


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi.I am interested but the price is high call me at 604 466 9368.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

flowerhorn?


----------



## bigtimerz (May 8, 2012)

ill take him or her


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i'd say her , but im speculating and I want her to lol but you guys are closer


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Bump bump I think its a male I'm pretty sure


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi I lost your number give me a call at 604 466 9368.Thanks.


----------



## bigtimerz (May 8, 2012)

would you like to trade your flowerhorn for any of my fish, i have a spotted cachorro or red tail barracuda about 7 inches, vampire tetra or armatus , red belly piranha eating shrimp pellets, peacock bass cichlid about 5 inches, electric blue jack dempsey, red hook myleous, a few african cichlids and or a small about 5 inches you can call me back if your interested my number is 778 384 6747


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hey bigtymers you should talk to brezilian on here he is after some of those


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

bump bump long time


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Amazing nice Fh and Good price !


----------

